# [SOLVED] Bluetooth is error



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Whenever I turn my bluetooth on, my device system is freezing or keep restarting. 

Does anybody know what happen?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Bluetooth is error*

What device is it?


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

I am using Samsung galaxy SII LTE, korea. SHV-E120L. Android Version is 4.0.4


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Bluetooth is error*

Sounds like the Bluetooth unit has gone bad. I would contact Samsung for a replacement.


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi , there , I got it fixed after I restored it to factory reset . I assumed that the problem was from some sort software conflict or something . But thanks for all your trying to help out , friend


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Bluetooth is error*

Glad you got it fixed!


----------

